# Raccourci Homekit avec calendrier



## Nautilze (30 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai regle mon HomePod avec un reveil musical. 
J'ai des horaires differents d'une semaine à l'autre avec une repetition toute l'année.

Quel type de raccourci je peux crrer pour qu'il identifie un evenement dans le calendrier et qu'il cale le reveil en fonction des infos remontées ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------

